# مكتبة سوائل حفر الابار



## محمد الاكرم (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام
اقدم لكم هذه الكتب الهامة بعد الدعاء لاصحابها
Amoco - Drilling Fluid Manual
http://www.4shared.com/document/9q-R4rHD/Amoco_-_Drilling_Fluid_Manual.htm
DRILLING FLUID TECHNOLOGY
http://www.4shared.com/document/yGHrqrfu/DRILLING_FLUID_TECHNOLOGY.htm
Drilling Fluid Engineering Manual
http://www.4shared.com/document/mesoflYV/Drilling_Fluid_Engineering_Man.htm
Drilling Fluids Processing Handbook
http://www.4shared.com/document/9Vslm64I/Drilling_Fluids_Processing_Han.htm
*Composition and Properties of Drilling and CompletionFluids*



http://www.4shared.com/document/QTKJbO3-/Composition_and_Properties_of_.htm
Drilling Fluids Reference Manual
http://www.4shared.com/document/Nh0UXYrR/drilling_fluids_reference_manu.htm
drilling fluids Manual(scomi
http://www.4shared.com/file/VspF-ivl/drilling_fluids_Manual_scomi_.htm
Chapter 5A - Drilling Fluid Functions.MPG
http://www.4shared.com/account/video/Gm_S96hU/Chapter_5A_-_Drilling_Fluid_Fu.html
Chapter 5B - Components of Drilling Fluid.MPG
http://www.4shared.com/account/video/jGJib0o_/Chapter_5B_-_Components_of_Dri.html
Robinson - Shale Shaker and Drilling Fluid Systems
http://www.4shared.com/document/n7_bptNZ/Robinson_-_Shale_Shaker_and_Dr.htm

ارجو دعاءكم

وفقكم الله


----------



## البرنس الليبي 2010 (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المجموعة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (11 يونيو 2010)

عاشت أيدك ياورده
زادك الله من نور علمه


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## eliker bahij (26 يناير 2012)

May God reward you for your sharing.


----------



## en_oil (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

